# JustHostMe.CO.UK CPanel - How to access?



## Baax (Dec 8, 2013)

I can't seem to access cpanel at all, I don't even know where I'm meant to look for it from the JustHostMe page 










Cheers


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

the usual way to access cpanel is to go to www<your domainname>/cpanel

so if your website is called fredsmith for example go www.fredsmith.co.uk/cpanel


----------



## Baax (Dec 8, 2013)

Ah right, cheers DVK - and then I'd use a User Name / Password that goes with the JustHostMe log in or the back end of the website? 

I don't usually do this... (If you can't tell!)


----------



## Baax (Dec 8, 2013)

Also will the url generally change from www.yoursitename.com/cpanel to (eg) https://foxtrot.justhostme.co.uk:2083/


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

that is correct 
the cpanel is usually in a https ( secure site) , it will go to the server name not your name 
you should use the username & password allocated to you , it will normally be the same as the just host me log in but might be a different one. it all depends on what they said in the instructions


----------



## Baax (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I couldn't get it from that link - but I got there from the JustHostMe log in part... By clicking on the view details button of the above screen shot then going to CPanel from there. 

Just trying to sort back ups and stuff out.


----------

